# Flouners Tonight



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

We're gonna be up at Flounders tonight celebrating my sons birthdays, 3 and 6. If you have some younguns and are up there swing by and say hi. We'll be drinking Deisel fuels and macking on seafood nachos.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dave, Tell the kids happy birthday for me. And drink a couple for me. Be careful and don't drink and drive. Enjoy...


----------

